# Arabic / spiced coffee



## Noah T (Jun 26, 2020)

Hi all. Another question- wondering if anyone here drinks, or has experience of, the coffee that is from the Arab world (the beans do not have to be of Arab origin) and spiced with cardamom?

We have a regular supply sent to us from Nazareth, where my wife's family live. Each town has a slightly different blend. We have it at weekends as a treat.

Best,

Noah


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I have had arabic coffee a couple of times in the UAE.

The nicest I tried was on the aeroplane over there bizarrely.

Although it could just be because they also handed out some pretty amazing dates to go with.


----------



## Rafael (Jul 2, 2020)

I grew up near Nazareth, was very happy and surprised to see this photo


----------



## Noah T (Jun 26, 2020)

Rafael said:


> I grew up near Nazareth, was very happy and surprised to see this photo


 Hi Rafael, good to meet you! Which town or village did you grow up in? My wife is from Nazareth, has lots of family and friends there, also in Jerusalem and other places, who we visit regularly.


----------



## Rafael (Jul 2, 2020)

Good to meet you too Noah! I grew up in Afula, my parents still live there and i visit often. I never miss a visit to Hummus Imad in Nazareth when I come. Do you have a favourite place to eat there?


----------



## Noah T (Jun 26, 2020)

Hi again Rafael, I've not been to Hummus Imad but my other half has eaten there many times, she used to teach in a school nearby. I'd say our favourite place is Al Reda in the old city, brilliant atmosphere, good music as well as great food and coffee!


----------

